# Questions avant achat Powabook 12"



## Zane (18 Juillet 2005)

Amis du soir... 

Voila, je suis actuellement sur un iBook 12", 768ddr et je suis RA-VI :love: de mon switch qui remonte a exactement 1 an... 

Maintenant que je maitrise la bete ainsi que OS X, je voudrais me prendre un Powerbook 12"...

J'ai quelques questions donc, dont une majeure dont je n'ai pas trouvé la reponse:

- Combien d'emplacement de RAM sont disponibles lors de l'achat? Est ce que la RAM soudée est une barrette de 512, et donc je peux rajouter une autre barrette, ou bien est ce que c'est une barrette de 256 soudée + une autre barrette de 256 sur le 2e emplacement, ce qui revient donc a devoir acheter + de RAM dans ce cas ci, et je me retrouverai avec cette barrette sur le dos...  (j'espere que j'ai été clair dans mes explications...)

Combien de RAM croyez vous que j'ai besoin, sachant que je fais de la bureautique classique, traitement de texte, les conneries d'Office, Internet, MSN, Mail, MP3, DivX, et Warcraft III...
Combien de RAM donc, et combien cela va me couter (je n'achete pas en ligne, donc si vous avez de bonnes adresses sur Paname ou alentours) pour mon iBook j'avais pris la RAM chez Surcouf pr 115¤ la barrette de 512 de DAne-Elec, et aucun soucis.

- Je n'ai aucune experience en ce qui concerne le Wifi et l'Airport, donc je voulais savoir si je pourrais me connecter a des reseaux sans fil de mes potes qui sont en Wifi (sur PC-Windaube quoi)
Et sinon, en lieu public, genre a paris, dans des bars ou dans la rue, comment puis-je savoir si je capte un reseau?  

- Question design, j'ai adoré l'iBook, le seul point negatif c'est sur les reposes main se ternissent avec le temps, deviennent plus sombres, c'est dommage ca fait un peu crade, et pourtant je nettoie souvent le bébé et j'y prends soin... donc j'aimerai savoir si le powerbook se degrade plus ou moins vite que l'iBook, les symptomes qui apparaissent?

- Avec le Powerbook, j'ai envie de me prendre les enceintes Soundstick II d'Harmann/Kardon, elles m'ont l'air classe question design et de bonne qualité audio, bien que quand meme assez cheres (200¤), est ce un bon choix?

- En voyant bon nombre de sujets a propos des dead-pixels, ca me fait grave flipper, est ce vraiment un probleme majeure chez les Powerbook? Pcq ca me fait flipper de claquer mes economies dans une machine qui risque d'avoir un defaut d'écran... 
Je n'ai pour le moment jamais eu de probleme de ce genre avec mon booBook... peut etre ai je eu de la chance donc...

Voila je crois avoir fait le tour...

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos lumieres...


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Juillet 2005)

_ pour les PowerBooks 12", il y a une barrette de de 256Mo soudée et un slot libre
_ par rapport à ton utilisation, 512Mo en plus (total à 768Mo) devrait suffir, sinon une barrette de 1Go risque de te ruiner.
_ pour les adresses sur panma, ben je ne sais pas, je suis de lyon   
_ l'Airport c'est la même chose que le Wifi, c'est juste le nom qui change   donc aucun soucis avec tes potes windowsiens
_ pour savoir si tu captes: MacStumbler ou ce widget 
_ les meilleures enceintes qui existent sont les Altec Lansing FX6021    (env 200-250¤)
_ si tu achètes par correspondance (AppleStore) la loi prévoir un délai de rétraction de 7 jours, à la FNAC tu dois pouvoir rammener ton ordi dans les 15 jours

et voilà


----------



## Avril-VII (18 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir !



> - Combien d'emplacement de RAM sont disponibles lors de l'achat? Est ce que la RAM soudée est une barrette de 512, et donc je peux rajouter une autre barrette, ou bien est ce que c'est une barrette de 256 soudée + une autre barrette de 256 sur le 2e emplacement, ce qui revient donc a devoir acheter + de RAM dans ce cas ci, et je me retrouverai avec cette barrette sur le dos...  (j'espere que j'ai été clair dans mes explications...)
> Combien de RAM croyez vous que j'ai besoin, sachant que je fais de la bureautique classique, traitement de texte, les conneries d'Office, Internet, MSN, Mail, MP3, DivX, et Warcraft III...
> Combien de RAM donc, et combien cela va me couter (je n'achete pas en ligne, donc si vous avez de bonnes adresses sur Paname ou alentours) pour mon iBook j'avais pris la RAM chez Surcouf pr 115¤ la barrette de 512 de DAne-Elec, et aucun soucis.



    Effectivement, le powerbook 12" dispose de 256Mo soudés sur la carte mère et 256 dans la trappe.
    Pour l'utilisation que tu compte en faire, je pense que 512 seront suffisants, sinon tu peux rajouter au choix une barette de 512 ou de 1giga, auquel cas tu te retrouveras avec une barette de 256 sur les bras. 
    La ram, c'est de la PC2700, tu en trouveras chez crucial.com ou encore chez macway 




> - Je n'ai aucune experience en ce qui concerne le Wifi et l'Airport, donc je voulais savoir si je pourrais me connecter a des reseaux sans fil de mes potes qui sont en Wifi (sur PC-Windaube quoi)
> Et sinon, en lieu public, genre a paris, dans des bars ou dans la rue, comment puis-je savoir si je capte un reseau?



Evidemment, tu pourras te connecter sur les résaux wifi de tes amis fenetristes, tout comme l'ethernet puisque se sont des normes .
Pour trouver des résaux wi-fi, ton mac peut s'en charger de lui même je crois, ou sinon, tu as de très bon widget comme Air traffic control qui permet de detecter tout résaux wi-fi cripté au non et e s'y connecter (aux non cryptés bsr)



> En voyant bon nombre de sujets a propos des dead-pixels, ca me fait grave flipper, est ce vraiment un probleme majeure chez les Powerbook? Pcq ca me fait flipper de claquer mes economies dans une machine qui risque d'avoir un defaut d'écran...
> Je n'ai pour le moment jamais eu de probleme de ce genre avec mon booBook... peut etre ai je eu de la chance donc...



J'ai mon powerbook 12" depuis bientôt un moi et je ne déplore aucun pixel mort. 

Ensuite, le powerbook est une machine au designe formidable, éclatante, un bijoux pour un lycéen comme moi... Et de plus, le powerbook n'est pas blanc (sisi  ) il est donc beaucop moin saliissant que l'ibook. 
Et pour ce qui est des enceintes, personnelement je branche la sortie audio de mon PB sur l'entrée auxiliaire de ma hi-fi, l'effet est transcendant 

J'éspère t'avoir éclairé.

Cordialment
Avril.

_N'étant pas habitué au forums tecniques, j'ai mis prêt d'n quart d'heure à répondre... grillé de très loin par étudiant 69... _


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Juillet 2005)

et sinon, il existe également ce widget pour connaitre les adresses publiques d'hotspot wifi


----------



## Sim le pirate (18 Juillet 2005)

Zane a dit:
			
		

> - Combien d'emplacement de RAM sont disponibles lors de l'achat? Est ce que la RAM soudée est une barrette de 512, et donc je peux rajouter une autre barrette, ou bien est ce que c'est une barrette de 256 soudée + une autre barrette de 256 sur le 2e emplacement, ce qui revient donc a devoir acheter + de RAM dans ce cas ci, et je me retrouverai avec cette barrette sur le dos... (j'espere que j'ai été clair dans mes explications...)



C'est malheureusement 256 soudé + 256 libre!  Mais vu ton utilisation 512 me semble 
assez (ou à la limite 768)



			
				Zane a dit:
			
		

> - Je n'ai aucune experience en ce qui concerne le Wifi et l'Airport, donc je voulais savoir si je pourrais me connecter a des reseaux sans fil de mes potes qui sont en Wifi (sur PC-Windaube quoi)
> Et sinon, en lieu public, genre a paris, dans des bars ou dans la rue, comment puis-je savoir si je capte un reseau?



Pas de problème avec airport, c'est compatible avec tous les réseaux wifi (même sous 
win !!). Il y a 1 menu dans la barre de.. menu afin de choisir le réseau auquel se connecter, c'est très simple!




			
				Zane a dit:
			
		

> - En voyant bon nombre de sujets a propos des dead-pixels, ca me fait grave flipper, est ce vraiment un probleme majeure chez les Powerbook? Pcq ca me fait flipper de claquer mes economies dans une machine qui risque d'avoir un defaut d'écran...
> Je n'ai pour le moment jamais eu de probleme de ce genre avec mon booBook... peut etre ai je eu de la chance donc...



C'est assez isolé comme cas, mais demande de l'allumer là ou tu l'achète afin de vérifier!

voila j'en laisse un peu pour les autres!! 


ps: très très bon choix ce petit 12, c'est une merveille!


----------



## Sim le pirate (18 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir !



Grillé!!


----------



## Sim le pirate (18 Juillet 2005)

Grillé grillé !!


----------



## Avril-VII (18 Juillet 2005)

Oui, j'étais moi-même heureux de contribué au forums techniques et j'étais fier de mon post...
Mais j'ai constaté avec  le post d'étudiant 69 qui m'a grillé d'une minute 

Sans rancune


----------



## Zane (18 Juillet 2005)

Merci tout l'monde pour vos reponses super rapides, vous m'avez assez bien éclairé...

j'suis un peu décu pour la RAM, c'est rageant qd meme...  ne serait ce pas plus economique pour Apple de fournir 1*512ddr au lieu de 2*256 ??

bref 512 devrait suffire pour le moment, j'attendrai plus tard.  je savais que 512 suffirait pour une utilisation classique "d'jeunz" mais j'avais des doutes concernant Warcraft III...  j'espere que ca ne ramera pas trop... 

L'Airport m'apparait comme un truc bien sympa qd meme, je n'en aurais pas utilité a la maison, mais par contre durant la semaine, en cours et donc a mon appart, reste plus qu'a prier pour qu'un voisin ai le Wifi et qu'il ne protege pas son reseau   

Pour les enceintes Altec, sont elles vraiment beucoup mieux que les Soundstick II ?  Pcq j'ai pas envie de claquer + de 200¤, c'est deja un grand max ces 200¤

thx les z'amis    :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (18 Juillet 2005)

de rien


----------



## daffyb (18 Juillet 2005)

le moins cher que j'ai trouvé et où j'ai acheté est ici : http://www.digitalplanet.de
Bien entendu, je réside en allemagne, ce qui fait que le port n'était que de 3 euros.
Les prix sont hors taxe, mais les taxes sont d'environ 16% (ce qui est moins que 19,6  )
J'ai acheté là bas une barette de DDR 2700 de 1Go. Je n'ai pas trouvé moins cher et compatible. Encore que je n'ai pas testé les "chinois" rue Mongalet puisque je ne pouvais pas m'y rendre.


----------



## Pyranhaben (18 Juillet 2005)

J'ai un Powerbook 12" dernière révision depuis sa sortie, c'est de la balle, le pied, le must (oui je m'emballe mais il est trop génial, je l'aime, c'est mon précieux).

J'ai les enceintes Harman Kardon que tu dis chez mon père, dans ma chambre (en gros 5m x 8m avec un haut plafond). Hé ben je peux te dire que je ne monte quasiment jamais le son à plus de 3 points (j'espère que tu vois ce que je veux dire). Par rapport au JBL créature (que j'ai chez ma mère) c'est énorme comme elles balances. Seul défaut que je leur trouve, occupent un port USB  .

Ensuite, j'ai 768mo de ram mais la différence avec les 512 que j'avais avant est quasiment imperceptible.

Dernier point, j'ai vu que t'avais précisé que tu jouais à war3, il tourne en 1024x768 tout en hight avec quelques rares, très rares moment de ralentissement dans les grosses très grosses bastons. Au passage si tu cherches un clan je suis le chef de la section war3 dans le iClan . Si ça t'intéresse et même si ça t'intéresse pas, tu peux faire un tour sur le forum tu sera le bienvenu 

iClan 

@+


----------



## Zane (19 Juillet 2005)

Pyranhaben a dit:
			
		

> Seul défaut que je leur trouve, occupent un port USB  .


 

Je croyais que c'étaient uniquement les Soundstick I qui étaient sur port USB... 

Pour ton clan, je me rencarderai a la rentrée, la c'est les vacances, pendant les beaux jours je joue pas trop ^^

Qd tu dis que W3 ne rame pas trop c'est avec 512 de RAM ou avec 768? :rateau: 

En tout cas beaucoup de points noirs ont été éclairés, je crois etre paré a l'achat du Pb pour aout.. ainsi qu'une housse Tucano et (peut etre, a moins que l'on me montre mieux) les Soundstick II 


Merci encore tt l'monde


----------



## Pyranhaben (19 Juillet 2005)

Pour les Sound Sticks II je sais pas, elles sont peut être en effet sur la prise jack. Et quand je parle de war3, je n'ai pas vu de différence entre 512 et 768mo 

Enfin franchement fonces, tu seras pas déçu


----------



## Gregg (19 Juillet 2005)

Pyranhaben a dit:
			
		

> Pour les Sound Sticks II je sais pas, elles sont peut être en effet sur la prise jack. Et quand je parle de war3, je n'ai pas vu de différence entre 512 et 768mo
> 
> Enfin franchement fonces, tu seras pas déçu





Sound Sticks II  ont la possibilité d'être branchée sur une prise jack   . Je dirai même plus " Fonces et achètes ce powerbook "  :love:


----------



## Zane (19 Juillet 2005)

Z'inquiétez pas, bien sur que je vais me le prendre ce powerbook, j'attends aout pcq je finis mon stage fin juillet ensuite retour a la cazba (J'suis en stage a Birmingham actuellement pour aprendre l'anglais)   

Y'a une difference entre l'utilisation des Soundstick sur Jack ou sur USB ?


----------



## iPower (19 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

Je sais qu'on est jamais sûr de rien (et que ce n'est pas vraiment le sujet) mais ne croyez-vous pas qu'il y aura de nouveaux PowerBooks à l'Apple Expo ? Perso j'attends dans tous les cas la fin de l'Apple Expo pour commander mon mac, que ce soit iBook, iMac ou PowerBook. C'est plus sage 

Maintenant si tu ne peux pas attendre fin septembre voir même octobre, achète-le quand tu en aura besoin, c'est le plus important


----------



## Pyranhaben (19 Juillet 2005)

Je pense pas qu'il y est une màj Powerbook mais plutôt Mac mini iBook. Je pencherai plutôt pour janvier la màj iMac Powerbook.


----------



## Zane (20 Juillet 2005)

Bah en fait a mon humble avis, les grosses mises a jour pour Powerbook sont finies... a part le changement de processeur quoi, donc pour moi, aucune nécessité d'attendre une révision qui n'ameliorera que la frequence du proco et la capacité du disque.


----------



## Gloubi99 (29 Juillet 2005)

iPower a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je sais qu'on est jamais sûr de rien (et que ce n'est pas vraiment le sujet) mais ne croyez-vous pas qu'il y aura de nouveaux PowerBooks à l'Apple Expo ? Perso j'attends dans tous les cas la fin de l'Apple Expo pour commander mon mac, que ce soit iBook, iMac ou PowerBook. C'est plus sage
> 
> Maintenant si tu ne peux pas attendre fin septembre voir même octobre, achète-le quand tu en aura besoin, c'est le plus important



Bonsoir,

Je suis aussi en train de regarder pour un nouveau Mac et je lorgne du côté du PowerBook 15'' Combo.
La dernière mise à jour des PowerBook date de janvier 2005.

si on est pessimiste au dira qu'il faudra attendre aussi longremps que pour les iBook (env. 1 an)

si on est positif on dira que pour l'Apple Expo on aurra de nvx PowerBook   
Qu'en pensez-vous? Quelles sont les dernières rumeurs concernant ces machines?

D'avance merci de votre aide!


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Juillet 2005)

Gloubi99 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je suis aussi en train de regarder pour un nouveau Mac et je lorgne du côté du PowerBook 15'' Combo.
> La dernière mise à jour des PowerBook date de janvier 2005.
> ...


Consomac ou le forum Rumeurs


----------



## Gloubi99 (30 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Consomac ou le forum Rumeurs


Bonsoir,
Merci pour les liens. J'ai lu ce qu'il disait sur les PB actuels et ça me refroidis un peu d'en acheter un pour le moment... je crois que je vais attendre l'Apple Expo de Paris.


----------



## Zane (7 Août 2005)

Pour en revenir aux Soundsticks d'Harman, je sais pas si vous êtes au parfum mais Surcouf fait une belle promo en ce moment...

Elles sont à 156.01 ¤     :love:


----------

